# I'm at a loss



## Duskb (Feb 10, 2019)

Hi all, first time poster here. I'm plagued by a problem that I can't describe and have already had to strip a perfect finish off of a guitar pedal due to this odd behavior with the clear coat. I was hoping someone could tell me what I'm doing wrong so I can correct my action moving forward.

A little over a year ago I painted a metal box with a rattle can finish. I had a nice primer coat, started with a silver metal flake coat and then alternated silver and transparent purple. I finished with several coats of rustoleum clear. Several. I laid it on really thick. I looked great for awhile.

I've noticed however that when I set the pedal down or anything on top of the finish it permanently presses grooves into the finish. The pedal has been 'dry' for over a year and it's still doing it. I've already stripped the clear off and I'm working on starting over again but this time I'd like to correct my technique so I get the finish hard this time.


Any suggestions?


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

rattle canned things will stay soft for a very long time. I've done several guitars in automotive clear coats out of a rattle can, and you cant even put them in a case for a month. Its the nature of rattle cans.

Also the fact is, oil based paint cures by oxidation, so even if its dry, and you put thin coat after thin coat, without waiting a day between each coat, its not gonna go well.

Basically, its too much paint in too short of time. the underneath coats never had a chance to dry/cure properly, and the top coats locked them in the way they were.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Yep. Maybe skip the clear coat. Just go with a high gloss paint or something.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks for posting on PaintTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer that you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com .

PaintTalk.com is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assisting you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php .

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

